# School Starters?



## rosie272

Anyone else's kiddo start school this week? How did they all get on? Charlie loved his first day although he was only in for 2 hours today. Here's a pic of him just going in... I thought I would cry but I held it together :lol:


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Aww he looks very cute. 
I'm not sure where you are in the world but they dont start back till early September here in the UK.

My daughter starts in Reception on Sep 2nd x


----------



## aimee-lou

MilitaryMummy said:


> Aww he looks very cute.
> I'm not sure where you are in the world but they dont start back till early September here in the UK.
> 
> My daughter starts in Reception on Sep 2nd x

in Scotland they are back now. England and Wales its September. 

Charlie looks adorable!!! you don't get enough blazer and tie schools nowadays! i would love that for my boys! 

earl is asking to go to school already. 3 weeks on Monday lol


----------



## rosie272

aimee-lou said:


> MilitaryMummy said:
> 
> 
> Aww he looks very cute.
> I'm not sure where you are in the world but they dont start back till early September here in the UK.
> 
> My daughter starts in Reception on Sep 2nd x
> 
> in Scotland they are back now. England and Wales its September.
> 
> Charlie looks adorable!!! you don't get enough blazer and tie schools nowadays! i would love that for my boys!
> 
> earl is asking to go to school already. 3 weeks on Monday lolClick to expand...


Aw thanks aimee-lou! I love the uniform, though he wouldn't wear the wool tanktop he says it was too itchy and warm :haha: he looked supersmart going in but when I picked him up the tie was backwards, shirt hanging over the shorts and blazer being dragged behind him :lol: 

That's brilliant Earl is excited, Charlie was excited as well so that's half the battle! They're only in from 10-12 here in Scotland for 3 weeks, is it the same for you?


----------



## AP

Alex was only in for 30mins for her testing day. We're in Scotland and all the schools are different but I'm yet to hear of another school that did what we had to today! First day is Monday and it's a week of half days. Then it's full. 
Seems like everyone got the excitement today and I'm like...waiting for monday lol !!


----------



## rosie272

AtomicPink said:


> Alex was only in for 30mins for her testing day. We're in Scotland and all the schools are different but I'm yet to hear of another school that did what we had to today! First day is Monday and it's a week of half days. Then it's full.
> Seems like everyone got the excitement today and I'm like...waiting for monday lol !!


I've never heard of that either! 2 hours just seems really short to me? No even enough time to go home for a decent nap :rofl: Charlie and most of his school pals are used to doing 8am-5pm days at nursery, so he was asking today was he to go back in for lunch and "more learning" :haha: 
Hope Alex has a good first day Monday :)


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Omg, how cute does he look! That uniform is adorable, I wish Lucas' school was that smart :haha:
His school are back on September 2nd, I actually thought that was really early, it was end of September last year.


----------



## dani_tinks

Aww he looks so cute! So smart! Jacob's first day of school is 8th September, so we still have like 4 weeks to go. He's already asking to go though, I think the summer hols are too long, although i'm loving having him at home with me - making the most of it :).
His uniform isn't smart but quite casual. He has a green fleece to wear in autumn/winter which I just love!


----------



## aimee-lou

No gentle lead in here. Straight in 8.45-3.15 M-F and they even start on a Monday so this should be fun! lol 

Earl's used to being out and about but this past year I've had him at home apart from 2x3hour pre-school sessions. It's been nice to have us all home to bond, especially as it's Charlie's birthday this weekend - he was only 3 weeks old when the new school year started last year and we were all over the place! lol I have a feeling all of us are going to be tired and tetchy by the time the first week ends as none of us are used to being up and about for school runs every day lol. :blush: At least I have my hubby home for the first week of term, and then he starts his teacher training so he'll be gone M-F in term time as his course is in York and we're still in Norfolk! :wacko: 

I have to say I really hate the whole thing now that polo shirts and sweatshirts are the norm. I loved the whole school uniform thing growing up, and if I could I would so send Earl in shirt and tie but the school doesn't even have a tie for it to be an option! :shrug:


----------



## Jchihuahua

He looks lovely in his uniform. His uniform is a really smart one. September the 4th here. She starts at 9:30 until 3:15 on her first day then 8:45-3:15 from then onwards.


----------



## rosie272

I really think the Scottish system should change now, every parent I've spoken to has said they would be happy with a full day (9-3) to start! It's OK for me just now as I was made redundant in May (got to be a sahm for a couple of months! It was fab) but parents who are working are having a nightmare with childcare as the after school care doesn't kick in until they go full days! So for 3+ weeks, it's pretty tough if you work - most people have kept their years annual leave to cover these weeks. Charlie was a bit underwhelmed yesterday when he had to come out after 2 hours, he wanted to stay :haha:


----------



## AP

Full day would be way too much imo, a change of routine can be really difficult for children like Alex on the spectrum. Its a hard thing to get right though and i see what you mean


----------



## rosie272

aimee-lou said:


> No gentle lead in here. Straight in 8.45-3.15 M-F and they even start on a Monday so this should be fun! lol
> 
> Earl's used to being out and about but this past year I've had him at home apart from 2x3hour pre-school sessions. It's been nice to have us all home to bond, especially as it's Charlie's birthday this weekend - he was only 3 weeks old when the new school year started last year and we were all over the place! lol I have a feeling all of us are going to be tired and tetchy by the time the first week ends as none of us are used to being up and about for school runs every day lol. :blush: At least I have my hubby home for the first week of term, and then he starts his teacher training so he'll be gone M-F in term time as his course is in York and we're still in Norfolk! :wacko:
> 
> I have to say I really hate the whole thing now that polo shirts and sweatshirts are the norm. I loved the whole school uniform thing growing up, and if I could I would so send Earl in shirt and tie but the school doesn't even have a tie for it to be an option! :shrug:[/
> 
> 
> It is strange getting up early again - we've been enjoying a fantastic summer with all the Commonwealth games stuff going on and lovely sunshine! Long lies were becoming too good :haha: A good thing is Charlie is back in an early bed routine after a summer of 9.30pm bedtimes! Also agree about the polo shirts and jumpers as uniform, there are still loads of schools in Glasgow that have that, not all have shirts and tie - I personally love shirt and tie it's so smart.
> Can't believe your little Charlie is going to be 1!! Where did the year go?? :wacko:


----------



## AP

Alexs uniform shot :rofl:


----------



## hattiehippo

Tom starts on 11th Sept and has 2 half days then is full time from 15th Sept. Poor love doesn't finish at nursery until 10th Sept because we need the childcare till he starts school properly.

He's very ready and I think will be fine with 8.45 - 3.15 but I think having to do Monday to Friday instead of Tuesday to Thursday is going to be a shock for him.


----------



## rosie272

AtomicPink said:


> Alexs uniform shot :rofl:



Aww brilliant :) she looks so cute! I like the little note from the teacher, that's a nice touch!


----------



## Amy_T

My daughter starts reception on 4th September, first day it's 9.30-3.30 then 8.45 start after that so not much of a gentle start here either! She did go to nursery/pre-school full days though so is used to it in a way but she doesn't turn 4 for another 2 weeks so she's the youngest and very little so be strange sending her 5 days a week!


----------



## RachA

Esther starts afternoons only on the 10th Sept for two weeks then is full time from 24th Sept.
Her uniform is pretty smart - she starts in her winter uniform which is a green pinafore dress with a white shirt underneath and a tie. Boys wear trousers or shorts with a shirt and tie in the winter. I do find it assuming that the summer uniform which is supposed to be cooler is a polo shirt and no tie but actually as the polo shirts aren't cotton the kids are actually warmer in those than in their cotton shirts!


----------



## Boomerslady

Aww they all look so cute. Ben starts on 8th Sept, he does 1 week 8.45-12, then 2nd week 8.45-1.30 so they get to stay for lunch. Then 3rd week onwards is full days. He also goes in on 3rd Sept for a 20 min 1:1 with the teacher and TA so he can be shown where everything is, it's a big school so just to make him more aware of the surroundings!


----------



## kerrie24

Owen starts on 2nd sept and does 8.55-11.30 for two weeks then on the 14th full days.


----------



## Gingerspice

We start sept 8th. Meant to be phased in but every child has the right to full time place straiget away so we toled the school she would be full time from the start. She will be doing breat fast club also. Tbh it's a short day by comparison to her nursery days so reckon she will be fine.the class setup and style is identical to her nursery/preschool also


----------



## katy1310

I wish Sophie could be phased into it a bit more gently! She's straight in 8.40-3. She gets tired so easily, always has done - possibly still a result of being so premature, I don't know - so I think she's going to struggle till she gets used to it. It took her till the summer term to be ok with 2 mornings a week at preschool, tiredness-wise! x


----------



## rosie272

katy1310 said:


> I wish Sophie could be phased into it a bit more gently! She's straight in 8.40-3. She gets tired so easily, always has done - possibly still a result of being so premature, I don't know - so I think she's going to struggle till she gets used to it. It took her till the summer term to be ok with 2 mornings a week at preschool, tiredness-wise! x


I hope she's ok when she starts. That was one of my friends concerns for her daughter, she was still having the odd nap up until she started school but seems to be ok and is just having an earlier bedtime. :hugs:

Do most schools in England start before 9am? 8.40 seems a bit early..


----------



## Abigailly

Niamh starts on Wednesday. She does a week and a half 9-12 and then goes into full days.

I'm glad it's phased in. She's still a baby really. I don't want to just dump her in the deep end. It's a lot to take in.


----------



## Nats21

Callum starts on the 2nd of sept. Hes going to the same school he did nursery at so should be fine (hopefully!) He keeps asking when is he going back and getting excited to see his friends again. It'll be strange him going fulltime but he used to do a full day on a friday at school nursery and loved it so think he'll enjoy it but think I'll find it strange! He starts 9.05 til 12.05 for the first 2 weeks then goes to full days the week after which is 9.05 til 3.20 xx


----------



## rosie272

Abigailly said:


> Niamh starts on Wednesday. She does a week and a half 9-12 and then goes into full days.
> 
> I'm glad it's phased in. She's still a baby really. I don't want to just dump her in the deep end. It's a lot to take in.



I understand why they do phasing in periods, obviously some kids ready, some not! But I think 3+ weeks (in my case) is a long time to sort childcare. Most people have grandparents etc to help out but lots don't.


----------



## Abigailly

rosie272 said:


> Abigailly said:
> 
> 
> Niamh starts on Wednesday. She does a week and a half 9-12 and then goes into full days.
> 
> I'm glad it's phased in. She's still a baby really. I don't want to just dump her in the deep end. It's a lot to take in.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand why they do phasing in periods, obviously some kids ready, some not! But I think 3+ weeks (in my case) is a long time to sort childcare. Most people have grandparents etc to help out but lots don't.Click to expand...

School isn't child care though. They can't ignore what they think is best for the child for the sake of a few people's childcare.:shrug:

I would ideally like Niamh to have a bit longer phasing in, when I was little it was 6 weeks. It's a lot to take in and for me, knowing it's the start of 13 years of it makes me want to cry for her!


----------



## hattiehippo

Abigailly said:


> rosie272 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abigailly said:
> 
> 
> Niamh starts on Wednesday. She does a week and a half 9-12 and then goes into full days.
> 
> I'm glad it's phased in. She's still a baby really. I don't want to just dump her in the deep end. It's a lot to take in.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand why they do phasing in periods, obviously some kids ready, some not! But I think 3+ weeks (in my case) is a long time to sort childcare. Most people have grandparents etc to help out but lots don't.Click to expand...
> 
> School isn't child care though. They can't ignore what they think is best for the child for the sake of a few people's childcare.:shrug:
> 
> I would ideally like Niamh to have a bit longer phasing in, when I was little it was 6 weeks. It's a lot to take in and for me, knowing it's the start of 13 years of it makes me want to cry for her!Click to expand...

But in a lot of schools it isn't just a few parents who would really struggle with a very long phased start. Most parents I know work and have said how hard covering the odd days will be. Even my SAHM friend has complained about the 3 week transition her daughter is having because it is very disruptive for the younger child and she will have to take both of them to the baby groups or not go at all for that time.

I do think there should be more flexibility for parents who feel their child needs longer to settle but I was over the moon when I found out Tom only had 2 half days as my DH is having to use holiday to cover those times - we have no family nearby to help. Plus at 4yrs 8 months he is an older one and is very ready to go.


----------



## aimee-lou

hattiehippo said:


> Abigailly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rosie272 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abigailly said:
> 
> 
> Niamh starts on Wednesday. She does a week and a half 9-12 and then goes into full days.
> 
> I'm glad it's phased in. She's still a baby really. I don't want to just dump her in the deep end. It's a lot to take in.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand why they do phasing in periods, obviously some kids ready, some not! But I think 3+ weeks (in my case) is a long time to sort childcare. Most people have grandparents etc to help out but lots don't.Click to expand...
> 
> *School isn't child care though*. They can't ignore what they think is best for the child for the sake of a few people's childcare.:shrug:
> 
> I would ideally like Niamh to have a bit longer phasing in, when I was little it was 6 weeks. It's a lot to take in and for me, knowing it's the start of 13 years of it makes me want to cry for her!Click to expand...
> 
> But in a lot of schools it isn't just a few parents who would really struggle with a very long phased start. Most parents I know work and have said how hard covering the odd days will be. Even my SAHM friend has complained about the 3 week transition her daughter is having because it is very disruptive for the younger child and she will have to take both of them to the baby groups or not go at all for that time.
> 
> I do think there should be more flexibility for parents who feel their child needs longer to settle but I was over the moon when I found out Tom only had 2 half days as my DH is having to use holiday to cover those times - we have no family nearby to help. Plus at 4yrs 8 months he is an older one and is very ready to go.Click to expand...

I agree that phasing in should be allowed. But then again I'm an advocate of the old system of allowing January and Easter entrance instead. I have an October baby, who is very ready and really was ready last year to go. However I also have a May and an August baby who may not be so ready so early. They should be able to go into school when they're ready rather than being forced into it too early and potentially do damage to their education by putting them off or making them too tired to learn. In that system too they was potential for older children to start in the year above should their parents believe that's what best or needed. I think this gave more control and less stress to all involved. 

But, the fact that school isn't childcare is the crux of the issue. In this day and age most people work, and the government is forever trying to get more people to do so by providing free childcare provision. I am lucky that I'm a SAHM - but the government sees this as a way of allowing people to work is getting children into education earlier. Our local infant schools all start straight away in September. this is fine for Earl who is nearly 5, but Charlie will be 4y3w when he starts school, that's a massive difference.


----------



## rosie272

Abigailly said:


> rosie272 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abigailly said:
> 
> 
> Niamh starts on Wednesday. She does a week and a half 9-12 and then goes into full days.
> 
> I'm glad it's phased in. She's still a baby really. I don't want to just dump her in the deep end. It's a lot to take in.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand why they do phasing in periods, obviously some kids ready, some not! But I think 3+ weeks (in my case) is a long time to sort childcare. Most people have grandparents etc to help out but lots don't.Click to expand...
> 
> School isn't child care though. They can't ignore what they think is best for the child for the sake of a few people's childcare.:shrug:
> 
> I would ideally like Niamh to have a bit longer phasing in, when I was little it was 6 weeks. It's a lot to take in and for me, knowing it's the start of 13 years of it makes me want to cry for her!Click to expand...


I'm not suggesting school is child care? I was referring to the 3 weeks of finishing at 12pm to cover childcare in those hours is really difficult if you work 9-5. I know it can be done but is a real struggle for some people - especially a single, working parent with absolutely no family/friend help. Anyway, it is what it is - suits some people but certainly not all.


----------



## jensonsmummy

My LO starts 1st September And straight in to full days 8.45-1.55, we are in Northern Ireland and our school day seems a lot shorter than most of your kids. I thought it was long here, and I'm dreading how tired LO will be.


----------



## Laura80

My daughter starts next week. She goes 9-12 for all of September and then it's 9-2. She is so excited, I am not!


----------



## ames_x

K starts 8th Sept - he can't wait as I quote 'Mummy I cant wait to go big school so I dont have to go shopping with you everyday' :haha:
His teacher is coming to our house on the 4th [he is changing schools so wants to met him before he starts] goes in for half day Friday then from 8.45 till 3 from Monday. They used to do 2 weeks phasing in, not sure what happened to that.

He is so ready he keeps asking everyday how long until big school, going to miss my little sidekick as he has been in nursery half days for 18 months so used to him being around what seems like all day lol. Also means I can do more stuff with DS2 before I go back to work in November 

That Blazer uniform is super cute :cloud9:


----------



## rosie272

ames_x said:


> K starts 8th Sept - he can't wait as I quote 'Mummy I cant wait to go big school so I dont have to go shopping with you everyday' :haha:
> His teacher is coming to our house on the 4th [he is changing schools so wants to met him before he starts] goes in for half day Friday then from 8.45 till 3 from Monday. They used to do 2 weeks phasing in, not sure what happened to that.
> 
> He is so ready he keeps asking everyday how long until big school, going to miss my little sidekick as he has been in nursery half days for 18 months so used to him being around what seems like all day lol. Also means I can do more stuff with DS2 before I go back to work in November
> 
> That Blazer uniform is super cute :cloud9:




That's really good the teacher comes to your house to visit him, I like that idea! I miss my little sidekick as well :cry: but he's really loving school and meeting new friends and even the homework so far (fingers crossed it stays that way :lol: )


----------



## stephx

Here's Ava! 

She starts on next friday for the full 9-3 day!


----------



## OmarsMum

Omar started today, from 7:50 till 2:40 everyday. 

All FS1 teachers were there welcoming the children & inroducing them to their new teachers in FS2. It was so nice &considerate of them, omar felt relaxed when he saw his old teacher there , he's in primary school building now.


----------



## m_t_rose

The school system is so different there than it is here. We start in September and some kids are still 3 when they start. They go straight into full days 9:00-3:30.


----------



## aimee-lou

Right - I only have 2 jobs left to do and 1 of those is optional lol. 

We now have every bit of his uniform including wellies, pe kit, the whole kit and caboodle. 

It all needs trying on and then naming which should take me a good few evenings lol. 

The optional job is to make a 'carrier bag' for Earl's wellies. It just says carrier bag but I don't really think a plastic bag is going to stand up to punishment or be recogniseable so I'm off to the fabric shop on thursday to buy some fabric and I plan on making him a tote bag for his wellies to hang off his peg - sounds sad but I think he'll like it. 

He's so very excited! We're sorting his uniform this afternoon once I've tidied up and vacuumed lol. Don't want it getting covered in crumbs and dog hair! lol :blush:


----------



## mummylove

My daughter starts reception tomorrow


----------



## sunshine114

mummylove said:


> My daughter starts reception tomorrow

My son starts too x


----------



## ILoveShoes

My LO starts reception today. He was only 4 two days ago!! Xx


----------



## stephx

ILoveShoes said:


> My LO starts reception today. He was only 4 two days ago!! Xx

Aww bless him! It's so hard with August birthdays, they're still tiny!


----------



## ~RedLily~

It's my LOs first day today. I really expected tears but she was amazing, a bit nervous and quiet but when it was time to say goodbye she happily went off to play :)


----------



## aimee-lou

It feels like we're being left behind. Don't get me wrong, I'm savouring every last minute as a 4-some at home all day. I have loved it.....sincerely loved it! We've got plans for tomorrow to go to playgroup to meet up with one of his friends who is starting with him in his class so they can catch up before monday and then friday we're having a family portrait done which I've been after for over a year! lol 

Earl starts Monday......he's counting the sleeps! lol :haha:


----------



## jensonsmummy

My LO started on Monday, no tears yet but he's finding it tough dear love him. He's exhausted, finds the work hard (colouring between lines lol) and no one talks to him. He wants to go back to nursery :cry:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## alicecooper

Jason started today. He joins his big brother Alex who just started Year 3, and his big sister Lydia who just started Year 4.

*sniffle*


----------



## mummylove

This was summer yesterday
 



Attached Files:







10347536_10204427717630881_1484452024149806476_n.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 5









10592926_10204432860439448_4477350850997347183_n.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## rosie272

ILoveShoes said:


> My LO starts reception today. He was only 4 two days ago!! Xx


Aw hope he gets on ok! Charlie's birthday is 16th August so he was 5 in his first week there and I still thought he was too little to be going :haha: he's loving it though so my mind is at ease!


----------



## Kate&Lucas

jensonsmummy said:


> My LO started on Monday, no tears yet but he's finding it tough dear love him. He's exhausted, finds the work hard (colouring between lines lol) and no one talks to him. He wants to go back to nursery :cry:

Aww no poor thing :( Hope he gets used to it :hugs:


----------



## rosie272

jensonsmummy said:


> My LO started on Monday, no tears yet but he's finding it tough dear love him. He's exhausted, finds the work hard (colouring between lines lol) and no one talks to him. He wants to go back to nursery :cry:


Aw bless :( charlie is 5 and he struggles with the colouring in as well, he's just not interested in it! Do you have a buddy system there? Our little ones all have a buddy from P7 (11 year olds) and they help them with buttons, shoes, lunch etc.. They also play with them at break time until they make friends. That's a shame your lo is saying no one talks to him, classroom assistants should make sure he's not alone in the playground as well, I would have a little word with them x


----------



## Kate&Lucas

This was Lucas yesterday morning. He absolutely loves it so far, he thinks a one of the "big kids" bless him.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 31


----------



## pa2k84

Here is my Lucas, first morning today he loved everything in fact it was just fabulous
https://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn89/pa2k84/IMG_20140903_080529894_zpstvjrjkvd.jpg


----------



## OmarsMum

Here is Omar in class
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 26


----------



## rosie272

Can't believe how fast they're all growing up!! Both Lucas' and Omar look so cute &#128513; hope they all got on ok xx


----------



## pinklizzy

Erin started today, she won't be four until November which feels so young still but she loved it. She will only do 9-1 until the end of this week and then 9-3.30 after that.

https://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff73/pinklizzy_photo/05415067-2fc8-450b-9502-e3ed9d79df64_zps0d21a95d.jpg

It's impossible to get her to pose for a 'nice' photo so here she is showing off her stick collection :dohh:


----------



## pa2k84

gosh didn't realise they started earlier in Wales.


----------



## mummylove

My daughter is right on one this morning. Day 3 of school and she doesnt want to go lol


----------



## dani_tinks

Awww, they all look so cute. I can't believe how quickly they've grown up!!

Jacob starts on Monday, straight into full time. I'm so nervous! He's excited and counting down the days :haha:


----------



## mummylove

dani_tinks said:


> Awww, they all look so cute. I can't believe how quickly they've grown up!!
> 
> Jacob starts on Monday, straight into full time. I'm so nervous! He's excited and counting down the days :haha:

Summer started full time straight away. We had the option of full time or half days. But as she was doing 4 days a week at pre school was no point in downgrading


----------



## pinkstarbinks

Edit, won't let me upload any pics as too large and not sure how to resize on my phone iPhone so won't be able to add pic, aww loads of happy school starters, bless x


----------



## Jchihuahua

Oh I am loving these photos!! All these children that I have known since they were in their mummies tummy for many of them! Our babies are so grown up!

Daisy started today. She was so excited this morning but had a few upsets today and got lost after going to the toilet :(. She is still excited about going back tomorrow though!
 



Attached Files:







1497546_10152404565809022_4105289358113109420_n.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 28


----------



## rosie272

Daisy looks so adorable JC! :cloud9: 

It's horrible when they're telling you stuff like getting lost or not being able to do something, it makes you want to run in and help them :cry: Charlie never had a snack at break for the first 2 days because he forgot it was in his bag :( I had to ask his buddy to remind him!


----------



## mummylove

So proud of my daughter today. She went into school to her classroom on her own today


----------



## CoralInGold

Hi ladies, loved reading through all the stories of your little one's school adventures! 

My daughter, Brooke, will be starting reception on the 10th from 8.50 until 12, then on the 6th October it will be full days 8.50 - 3.30. She's already had two 'taster' sessions in August & absolutely loved it, I think it's a lovely idea as it really gives them the chance to have a little taste of what it'll be like & get to know some familiar faces. She is so excited to start! I however am going to be very emotional that day! Can't believe my baby is starting school!


----------



## dani_tinks

Jacob's first day today!!!



He was so brave and confident, I'm a very proud but emotional Mummy. I hope he has a lovely day, bless him!


----------



## alicecooper

Jason is staying for his first lunchtime today. Last week I picked him up at 12pm before lunch. Today and tomorrow I pick him up at 1.15pm just after lunch, and then full days from Wednesday.

He's told the teacher he wants a jacket potato rather than a pizza. I hope he eats it and manages okay.


----------



## rosie272

Danitinks, Jacob looks so smart! Good luck to him today :)


Alicecooper, do they have monitors in the lunch hall? I was worried about Charlie not eating much but there are monitors there making sure they have something! It puts my mind at ease because Charlie tells me nothing, he can't remember about trivial things like food, only how many goals he scored at football or who likes what superhero :haha:


----------



## aimee-lou

For some reason it's really struggling to upload my pics :nope:

Earl was so excited this morning and wandered in all on his own like it was any other day lol. I'm proud to say I didn't cry until I was well away from the school lol :blush: 

Now just sat at home feeling lazy as Edward is playing and Charlie is asleep. I have done the washing and it's out on the line and I have done all my little jobs that I had on my to-do list. I feel like I should be setting off to go and get him! :dohh: 

Still.....only 7 weeks until it's half term and he gets a whole week off.....and it's his birthday too! :happydance:


----------



## rosie272

aimee-lou said:


> For some reason it's really struggling to upload my pics :nope:
> 
> Earl was so excited this morning and wandered in all on his own like it was any other day lol. I'm proud to say I didn't cry until I was well away from the school lol :blush:
> 
> Now just sat at home feeling lazy as Edward is playing and Charlie is asleep. I have done the washing and it's out on the line and I have done all my little jobs that I had on my to-do list. I feel like I should be setting off to go and get him! :dohh:
> 
> Still.....only 7 weeks until it's half term and he gets a whole week off.....and it's his birthday too! :happydance:



Aw well done Earl! :thumbup: hope you can get a pic on later and hope he enjoys his first day!x


----------



## pa2k84

Lucas was the first child in his class to be awarded star pupil today, he was very pleased with himself!
https://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn89/pa2k84/IMG_20140908_122034_zpshqmxpx9d.jpg


----------



## mummylove

Summer went in on her own again today, so proud


----------



## aimee-lou

pa2k84 said:


> Lucas was the first child in his class to be awarded star pupil today, he was very pleased with himself!

Well done Lucas!! :thumbup:


----------



## aimee-lou

Earl had a good first day and came out full of beans. He's now flopped in front of the BFG and I don't expect him to last much past 6! lol :haha:


----------



## rosie272

aimee-lou said:


> Earl had a good first day and came out full of beans. He's now flopped in front of the BFG and I don't expect him to last much past 6! lol :haha:


The upside of early starts and using your brain all day :haha:


----------



## sparkle_1979

Here is mine, she started today :cry:


----------



## Raggydoll

It's lovely seeing all these pictures.

Kate's first day was today, she went in very well. The only tears were when she badly cut her knee at playtime. We had a stay and play session for the last half hour, she was really excited showing me around.


----------



## Lellow

Aymen started last weds (3rd) and whilst a phased start is great, this week he is only in twice, today and Thursday (9-12) ... I wouldnt mind so much but hes really enjoying it and eager for more.

Also does anyones elses school do home visits? Ive got mine tomorrow, id never heard of it before tho, but everyone gets one apparently.


----------



## Nats21

Aw lovely pics everyone. 

Callums on his second week of mornings. Hes loving reception and being back with his school friends. He goes on to full days next week but he did a full day in school nursery on a friday and loved them so cant see it being a problem. Its manic in the mornings with them all lining up to go into class and thats only half the kids, next week the afterrnoon lot will be there as well so 90 kids plus parents should be fun! Xx


----------



## Nats21

Lellow said:


> Aymen started last weds (3rd) and whilst a phased start is great, this week he is only in twice, today and Thursday (9-12) ... I wouldnt mind so much but hes really enjoying it and eager for more.
> 
> Also does anyones elses school do home visits? Ive got mine tomorrow, id never heard of it before tho, but everyone gets one apparently.

We had a home visit with callums teacher as well as the parent support advisor when he started nursery. They didnt bother this year but they did visit the parents whose children hadnt attended the nursery xx


----------



## hattiehippo

Tom had his home visit yesterday which was really good. He was so excited and ran off to play with the teaching assistant while I chatted to his teacher. 

He starts on Thursday so was really confused about going back to nursery for 2 more days first.


----------



## rosie272

We don't get home visits here! Just 2 visits to the school prior to starting and that's it. I quite like the idea of a home visit, that's a nice way for your kid to meet the teacher.


----------



## Jchihuahua

I am a reception teacher and spent all last week doing home visits. Daisy's school also did home visits.


----------



## MrsVenn

Aww this is a lovely thread. Glad everyone got off ok! 

Here's my little madam from Weds last week: 



We didn't get a visit nor a settling in day If you were in the pre-school, they got an hour with the teacher and that was it.. hey ho, she seems to have settled very easily so I don't feel she's missed out.


----------



## Lellow

Jchuihuahua, is there any hidden agenda with home visits? Are they also to see the childs home environment, whether theyre looked after etc possibly or is it just a meet and greet, no more, no less?

I had mine today and it went great (i think). Aymens teacher and the teaching assistant came, the TA played with Aymen and the teacher focused more on asking me questions about Aymen and a few about our family set up too etc.


----------



## rosie272

MrsVenn said:


> Aww this is a lovely thread. Glad everyone got off ok!
> 
> Here's my little madam from Weds last week:
> 
> View attachment 801025
> 
> 
> We didn't get a visit nor a settling in day If you were in the pre-school, they got an hour with the teacher and that was it.. hey ho, she seems to have settled very easily so I don't feel she's missed out.



She looks adorable! It's amazing how grown up they all look in uniform.. glad she's settling in ok :)


----------



## Jchihuahua

Lellow said:


> Jchuihuahua, is there any hidden agenda with home visits? Are they also to see the childs home environment, whether theyre looked after etc possibly or is it just a meet and greet, no more, no less?
> 
> I had mine today and it went great (i think). Aymens teacher and the teaching assistant came, the TA played with Aymen and the teacher focused more on asking me questions about Aymen and a few about our family set up too etc.


I'm glad it went well :). Our home visits are a meet and greet so the parents can ask any questions they have on a one to one basis and so we can have a proper chance to introduce ourselves. It also gives parents a chance to talk about any medical needs/speech and language issues/ SEN issues the child may have in private. We are certainly not setting out to make any judgements on the home environment etc as that isn't the aim at all and 99% of home visits are fab but on a few occasions the home visits have given me a real insight into where a particular child is coming from.


----------



## pinklizzy

I'm so glad we don't have to have a home visit, the whole experience was stressful enough without having to worry about that as well!


----------



## RachA

This was Esther's first day at school which was Wed 10th Sept. 

She seems to be really enjoying it. She's just doing 12.30 til 3 for her first 2 weeks and then she'll be full time. 
If enjoyment if measured in paintings then she's really really enjoying it as during her first 3 afternoons she painted 8 pictures!!


----------



## rosie272

RachA said:


> View attachment 802707
> 
> 
> This was Esther's first day at school which was Wed 10th Sept.
> 
> She seems to be really enjoying it. She's just doing 12.30 til 3 for her first 2 weeks and then she'll be full time.
> If enjoyment if measured in paintings then she's really really enjoying it as during her first 3 afternoons she painted 8 pictures!!



That's really good Esther is enjoying school and loving her painting! Charlie really just doesn't like painting and colouring in, and they seem to be getting a lot of that just now! He loves Tuesdays because they get professional football coaching and asked the teacher can he just come on Tuesdays :haha:
I love her uniform as well, she looks so smart!


----------



## RachA

rosie272 said:


> RachA said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 802707
> 
> 
> This was Esther's first day at school which was Wed 10th Sept.
> 
> She seems to be really enjoying it. She's just doing 12.30 til 3 for her first 2 weeks and then she'll be full time.
> If enjoyment if measured in paintings then she's really really enjoying it as during her first 3 afternoons she painted 8 pictures!!
> 
> 
> 
> That's really good Esther is enjoying school and loving her painting! Charlie really just doesn't like painting and colouring in, and they seem to be getting a lot of that just now! He loves Tuesdays because they get professional football coaching and asked the teacher can he just come on Tuesdays :haha:
> I love her uniform as well, she looks so smart!Click to expand...

That's so funny about just going in on Tuesdays :) 

Esther's school is very free flowing in Reception. They have quite a number of areas set up with different things on offer to do. They can choose anything whenever they want and then they get taken into small groups for their phonics lessons etc.


----------



## Tasha

They all look adorable.

When Kaysie started (two years ago), we spent the whole first half term building up, so it started at one hour, two hours, then before lunch, then after lunch, until 2pm and eventually full time. We needed that though. That school didn't work out though, so we home schooled for a year and then when she went back last year, we built up again over four weeks as they said she was so little :haha:


----------



## aimee-lou

We had an appointment arranged with Earl's teacher for the friday before he started. She seemed really nice - I think it was more for her to establish if there are any concerns about him, what she needs to look out for, what his interests are, and what he already knows. She also didn't know his birthday which is a bit worrying! lol :wacko:

Earl has been in 1.5 weeks now and so far he's enjoying it. Although we have had a couple of things. On Saturday morning he was eating his breakfast and watching TV (only allowed at weekends now lol) and he jumped up and said 'Mummy, it's 8 o'clock, I need to put my uniform on or we'll be late!'. He then got a little upset that he didn't need to as it was Saturday lol. :blush: Second thing I've noticed is that I think he's a bit disappointed in the lack of true teaching. He has been excited for ages about learning to read. We've been doing workbooks and things at home, and he's well on with his letters, numbers and some basic maths and phonics/word recognition. He's brought home 'sharing books' which we're supposed to read with him which he is really enjoying but I think I'm going to have to put some time aside each weekend to keep doing his workbooks as they're not really teaching him anything new at all......he's been rather upset about that. He did love PE though - they did something called 'graphic dance' which I suppose is interpretive dance where they had to 'be' whatever was in the picture the teacher held up....so a bubble, a frog, a butterfly etc etc. I have also put him on the waiting list for a gymnastics club which is from 5.....I'm hoping they'll have space for him after Christmas.


----------



## hattiehippo

aimee-lou said:


> We had an appointment arranged with Earl's teacher for the friday before he started. She seemed really nice - I think it was more for her to establish if there are any concerns about him, what she needs to look out for, what his interests are, and what he already knows. She also didn't know his birthday which is a bit worrying! lol :wacko:
> 
> Earl has been in 1.5 weeks now and so far he's enjoying it. Although we have had a couple of things. On Saturday morning he was eating his breakfast and watching TV (only allowed at weekends now lol) and he jumped up and said 'Mummy, it's 8 o'clock, I need to put my uniform on or we'll be late!'. He then got a little upset that he didn't need to as it was Saturday lol. :blush: Second thing I've noticed is that I think he's a bit disappointed in the lack of true teaching. He has been excited for ages about learning to read. We've been doing workbooks and things at home, and he's well on with his letters, numbers and some basic maths and phonics/word recognition. He's brought home 'sharing books' which we're supposed to read with him which he is really enjoying but I think I'm going to have to put some time aside each weekend to keep doing his workbooks as they're not really teaching him anything new at all......he's been rather upset about that. He did love PE though - they did something called 'graphic dance' which I suppose is interpretive dance where they had to 'be' whatever was in the picture the teacher held up....so a bubble, a frog, a butterfly etc etc. I have also put him on the waiting list for a gymnastics club which is from 5.....I'm hoping they'll have space for him after Christmas.

I would def give it longer than less than 2 weeks to be worrying about Earl not learning anything new yet. Most of the 1st couple of weeks will be settling them all, getting them used to being a class together and finding out what level they are all on in different areas. Then the new teaching begins! Weekends should be downtime at this age not more school work IMO and I'm saying that as an Infant teacher.


----------



## RachA

I echo what hattiehippo says. I know from experience with my son's (now also my daughter's) school that the first half term is really all about getting the know the children and finding out what levels they are at in order to out the children into the relevant teaching groups.


----------



## aimee-lou

I know what you mean but he is begging me to do his workbooks on an evening which i get around by doing reading but at weekends i don't want to squash his enthusiasm. We will play it by ear i think. Thanks guys x


----------



## Jchihuahua

aimee-lou said:


> We had an appointment arranged with Earl's teacher for the friday before he started. She seemed really nice - I think it was more for her to establish if there are any concerns about him, what she needs to look out for, what his interests are, and what he already knows. She also didn't know his birthday which is a bit worrying! lol :wacko:
> 
> Earl has been in 1.5 weeks now and so far he's enjoying it. Although we have had a couple of things. On Saturday morning he was eating his breakfast and watching TV (only allowed at weekends now lol) and he jumped up and said 'Mummy, it's 8 o'clock, I need to put my uniform on or we'll be late!'. He then got a little upset that he didn't need to as it was Saturday lol. :blush: Second thing I've noticed is that I think he's a bit disappointed in the lack of true teaching. He has been excited for ages about learning to read. We've been doing workbooks and things at home, and he's well on with his letters, numbers and some basic maths and phonics/word recognition. He's brought home 'sharing books' which we're supposed to read with him which he is really enjoying but I think I'm going to have to put some time aside each weekend to keep doing his workbooks as they're not really teaching him anything new at all......he's been rather upset about that. He did love PE though - they did something called 'graphic dance' which I suppose is interpretive dance where they had to 'be' whatever was in the picture the teacher held up....so a bubble, a frog, a butterfly etc etc. I have also put him on the waiting list for a gymnastics club which is from 5.....I'm hoping they'll have space for him after Christmas.

I don't know the children's birthdays in my class unless I go and check their admissions forms! I don't think any teacher would know their pupils birthdays off by heart to be honest.

As a reception teacher myself it sounds like what Earl is doing at school is pretty normal for this stage in the year. Reception is all about learning through play rather than formal learning although it is more formal than pre-school/nursery as things like a daily phonics and maths session are introduced. This stage in the term is when we do lots and lots of informal assessments to find out what the children can and can't do so we are doing lots of playing alongside the children, talking to them, observing them etc so we get to know them all really well and can then move them on at their own pace. 

If you feel that you would like him to do more then don't worry about asking. That's what the teacher is there for and I always take on board things the parents would like us to do. Daisy's teacher does give her proper reading books as on the home visit I told her that Daisy can read. I told her what reading book band she is reading with me and the teacher read a book from that band with her to check and now sends those home so don't feel worried about asking.


----------



## Nats21

How are all your LOs doing now theyre a few weeks into school? 

Callum seems to be doing well so far, he got shining star of his reception class this week, he sounds like hes doing well. His first parents evening is mid october. We had a meeting today to see how they will learn reading and writing which sounds fun. He already recognises the words cat, dog, he and she, mom and dad and a few others. 

Not sure about your LOs but Callums getting loads of homework as well! Most nights he comes home with at least 1 piece of homework, nothing like starting off slow! Are your LOs enjoying school? Xx


----------



## sophxx

Nats21 said:


> How are all your LOs doing now theyre a few weeks into school?
> 
> Callum seems to be doing well so far, he got shining star of his reception class this week, he sounds like hes doing well. His first parents evening is mid october. We had a meeting today to see how they will learn reading and writing which sounds fun. He already recognises the words cat, dog, he and she, mom and dad and a few others.
> 
> Not sure about your LOs but Callums getting loads of homework as well! Most nights he comes home with at least 1 piece of homework, nothing like starting off slow! Are your LOs enjoying school? Xx

What type if things does he get for homework if you don't mind me asking :flower:


----------



## aimee-lou

Earl gets 1 piece of 'i can' homework which entails him and us finding out about a topic. He gets his home learning book in his bag on a Wednesday and we send it back in on a Monday. So far we've been set 'i can find out who is in my family' & ' i can find out about the pets i have/would like' . he also gets a library book and has free access to the shared reading shelves. I try to read with him 3/4 times a week. His phonics is coming on a treat.....he recognised the word 'fish' on his own his this morning. He is still asking to do lessons so I'm letting him lead on that as he enjoys it. His favourite thing at the moment is he can now play i spy!!!


----------



## Nats21

sophxx said:


> Nats21 said:
> 
> 
> How are all your LOs doing now theyre a few weeks into school?
> 
> Callum seems to be doing well so far, he got shining star of his reception class this week, he sounds like hes doing well. His first parents evening is mid october. We had a meeting today to see how they will learn reading and writing which sounds fun. He already recognises the words cat, dog, he and she, mom and dad and a few others.
> 
> Not sure about your LOs but Callums getting loads of homework as well! Most nights he comes home with at least 1 piece of homework, nothing like starting off slow! Are your LOs enjoying school? Xx
> 
> What type if things does he get for homework if you don't mind me asking :flower:Click to expand...

Course not hun :flower:

He gets a sheet with a different letter on each day, we then pronounce the letter and then he copies over the letter a few times and then writes it out a few times by himself.

Once hes done this with all the first sounds he'll bring home ditties which is the next stage and then once hes done that he brings home reading books which by then he should know how to read by himself. The school follow read write inc which we had the meeting for, sounds a good way of teaching them. Callums already reading a few words which is great. Heres a website on it -

https://global.oup.com/education/co...id=87C7AEA8FBD31D1902D676DDAA265FDA?region=uk

Hes also had homework where hes had to write his full name out a few times. Maths is coming soon as well according to the teachers! xx


----------



## rosie272

Charlie getting on well so far! Apart from a run in with a particular boy, he's been enjoying school and now stays away from this boy (thank goodness). He loves Tuesday, they get professional football coaching on Tuesday and that's his absolute favourite thing about his whole week right now :haha:

For homework he has one A4 sheet of paper with the letter or letters of the day. For example today was ng, which he has to trace 5 times and write freehand 5 times. Then he has to sound out the letters and learn and write a short word containing ng (we chose ring). He then has to colour a picture of something that has the letter(s) in it, it's not too difficult for him and only takes 15 minutes - they have numbers coming up soon! He also has a 'tricky words wallet' with words like "the, she, I and he" he has to learn to say these and write them too.


----------



## Nats21

rosie272 said:


> Charlie getting on well so far! Apart from a run in with a particular boy, he's been enjoying school and now stays away from this boy (thank goodness). He loves Tuesday, they get professional football coaching on Tuesday and that's his absolute favourite thing about his whole week right now :haha:
> 
> For homework he has one A4 sheet of paper with the letter or letters of the day. For example today was ng, which he has to trace 5 times and write freehand 5 times. Then he has to sound out the letters and learn and write a short word containing ng (we chose ring). He then has to colour a picture of something that has the letter(s) in it, it's not too difficult for him and only takes 15 minutes - they have numbers coming up soon! He also has a 'tricky words wallet' with words like "the, she, I and he" he has to learn to say these and write them too.

Wow he sounds like hes doing brilliantly :) You must be really proud xx


----------



## dani_tinks

Jacob is enjoying school. He's started saying he doesn't want to go this week but once he's there he appears to enjoy it. He's had activity packs sent home to work on with us, they're pretty simple 'games' such us making words out of plastic letters, putting the right wooden number on the number board etc. He's also been bringing home library books which are changed weekly and yesterday he came home with a reading book and a reading record book that we fill in and the teachers can highlight words in the back of it that he'll begin to learn. He had a sheet of paper with letters on that he had to trace around and say out loud the phonic sound to each letter which he managed no problem. He's also eating the free hot lunches which is brilliant as he's a very fussy eater!
We have a parents meeting coming up and a parent teacher workshop so i'm looking forward to seeing and hearing how he's getting on as he doesn't tell me much about his day!


----------



## RachA

Esther's not had any proper homework yet. 
She's had a sheet home telling us the topic they are covering this half term (all about me). She was asked to find a baby picture-write her name in it and talk about the differences between her as a baby and her now. 
She won't start getting a reading book home until after half term. 
I'm not big in homework when they are this young-she's had a busy day at school and I really feel she's needs time just to relax. Even my 7 year old only gets one piece of homework a week which I think is plenty (he obviously has his reading book each day and a list of spellings to practice)


----------



## moomoo

Anyone else's little ones still not settling? We are still having tears most mornings,'it's heartbreaking. We've never had an issue before now, he's gone to childminders and preschool since he was 9 months old!


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy does like school and does want to go and we had parents evening yesterday which went exactly as I expected (very able academically but some issues with how emotional and sensitive she can be). She has started saying so and so says he hates her and so and so says she can't play. She is saying it a lot and that is making me feel quite sad. She is also very emotional at home which hadn't been too much of an issue at all for a long time but seems to have reared its head again.

Sorry to hear that R is still having trouble settling moo moo x


----------



## OmarsMum

Omar is doing well at school, he was assessed this week to put him in the right reading band, he was the only child assessed for reading, they started to give them the magic words, they are doing the golden ones but at home we're done with golden, red, blue & green, I use flash cards to teach him. At school they are revising letters & are taking 3 letters per week, he knows whcih letters they are taking in order looool. He gets a sheet for every letter each week, he hates writing & homework, he hates it when I try to teach him how to write a letter properly. The worksheets are not mandatory but I want him to do them to improve his handwriting. They gave him a reading book for this week red band & they gave me a guideline on how to go on with reading, he should be able to figure out what's going on with the story by looking at the pics 1st, then he should read the story & answer the comprehension questions at the end of the book, he will be re-assessed every week & will be given a new book every 3-4 days. After new year break he will entered in the school's reading program which is for PY 1 & up. I'm glad for the support I'm receiving from his school.

He was picked on by 3 bullies in class so his teacher encouraged him to give a lecture about good behaviour in class. 

He still doesnt have friends but he's ok with it. 

He doesnt seem tired after school but we have meltdowns at home from time to time.


----------



## OmarsMum

moomoo said:


> Anyone else's little ones still not settling? We are still having tears most mornings,'it's heartbreaking. We've never had an issue before now, he's gone to childminders and preschool since he was 9 months old!

:hugs:

Does he like it there? Omar was the same last year, it was his 1st year in school, he wasnt so fond of his key teacher, but when they hired a new TA he was ok. 

This year he loves it there as the teacher is so nice, last year we were always late as we had meltdowns almost every morning but this year he wakes up early & he asks us to hurry as he doesnt want to arrive late.


----------



## hattiehippo

moomoo said:


> Anyone else's little ones still not settling? We are still having tears most mornings,'it's heartbreaking. We've never had an issue before now, he's gone to childminders and preschool since he was 9 months old!

Tom tells me everyday that he doesn't want to go and we often get that no one will play with him. But when I've spoken to his teacher (who is really on the ball about him being needy) he's got friends to play with and is having a lovely time at school.

He's found going 5 days a week really hard and I've been surprised how tired and unsettled he is even though he did 3 days a week at nursery from really small. He's been all over the place this week and wanting to go to sleep cuddled up on my knee again.

Have you spoken to his teacher about how he is in school? Is he ok when he's there?


----------



## rosie272

moomoo said:


> Anyone else's little ones still not settling? We are still having tears most mornings,'it's heartbreaking. We've never had an issue before now, he's gone to childminders and preschool since he was 9 months old!

:hugs:
Sorry to hear your lo not settling yet. Does the school have "nurture class" or something similar? Charlie's friend isn't settling so well and can't really cope with the structured days but has been going to nurture classes the last couple of weeks and seems to be coping better. It's basically classes to help them integrate more and learn to handle being in groups - taking turns, sharing etc... his mum was pretty upset at first but now she can see the benefits from it. She felt bad because she had the option of holding him back a year but didn't and she feels he probably wasn't ready in hindsight. He was fine at nursery with sharing and being in groups but for whatever reason, doesn't do so well with it at school, but these classes seem to be a good thing for the ones who need it. I hope he settles soon - have the teachers spoken to you about what might happen if he doesn't?


----------



## RachA

moomoo said:


> Anyone else's little ones still not settling? We are still having tears most mornings,'it's heartbreaking. We've never had an issue before now, he's gone to childminders and preschool since he was 9 months old!

Sorry he's not settled in yet. There are a number of children in E's year that are crying and not wanting to go in so he definitely not unique in this. 
It may be that he's really tired as being at school is totally different to childminders/preschool. Have you spoken to his teacher to see how he is generally while he's at school?


----------



## dani_tinks

Jacob has days of being settled and other days when he's clearly very tired and says he hates school. I have noticed a few of the kids still not wanting to go in on their own and holding on to their parents for dear life. I think it's natural. Some kids are more confident naturally and some more sensitive. It is a huge deal for them, they're still very young xx


----------

